# Problem mit WLAN + DLINK DWL-G810



## MC-René (9. September 2007)

Hallo!

Habe einen Wohnzimmer-PC + nen normalen im Büro. Im Büro steht auch der Router (Speedport W700V) mit externer Antenne...

Der Wohnzimmer PC ist mittels LAN-Kabel an den DLink G810 angeschlossen und der DLink G810 soll ne Verbindung (WLAN) zum Router aufbauen...

Nach Google + Forums-Suche habe ich folgende Einstellungen vorgenommen:

Router IP: 192.168.2.1
G810 IP: 192.168.2.100
Wohnzimmer PC-IP: 192.168.2.105

DLINK + Router haben gleiche SSID und bei beiden WPA-PSK aktiviert und entsprechende Daten (Key) eingetragen.

Dennoch bekomm ich keine Verbindung hin...

Ein Versuch mit nem Notebook im Wohnzimmer mit eingebautem WLAN funktioniert mit einer "sehr guten" Verbindungsqualität!

Wer kann mir Tipps geben?


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. September 2007)

Mh.der DLink ist auch ein Router oder? Wenn ja bauen beide Router wahrscheinlich jeweils ein Wlan-Netz mit der gleichen SSID auf und verbinden nich zueinander.
Also müsste es beim Dlink irgendwo ne Einstellung geben, dass er sich in das Wlan-Netz des Speedport einloggen soll.


----------



## MC-René (11. September 2007)

Hallo nochmal!   

Also der DLINK DWL-G810 ist ein "Ethernet Wireless Client Converter":

Produktbeschreibung:


> Dieser Ethernet Wireless Client Converter wird einfach per RJ-45 Kabel an den LAN Port des Gerätes angeschlossen, dass Sie zu einer Wireless "Zugangstation" umwandeln möchten. Das kann sowohl ihr Notebook oder Ihr Desktop PC als auch Ihre Microsoft X-Box sein. Diese Funktion ist auf ein angeschlossenes LAN (RJ-45) Endgerät limitiert. Der Vorteil liegt in der besonders einfachen Installation. Sie müssen Ihren Desktop PC nicht aufschrauben, der CardBus Einschub Ihres Notebooks bleibt frei. Es müssen weiterhin keinerlei Treiber installiert werden, so dass die Anbindung besonders schnell und einfach erfolgt.


 

Leider funktionierts noch nicht:  

Hab alles wie beschrieben umgesetzt... 
TCP-IP-Config 
So ist der Büro-PC konfiguriert; der Wohnzimmer PC ebenso (bis auf die IP) 

DHCP hab ich mal deaktiviert 
Router--> 192.168.2.1 
WohnzimmerPC--> 192.168.2.50 
DLINK-G810--> 192.168.2.150 
Büro-PC--> 192.168.2.125 (ist per LAN am Router) 

All Firewalls deinstalliert + WPA+WEP deaktiviert 
SSID ist identisch + sichtbar 

Geht leider trotdem nicht...! 

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## ryserstephan (11. September 2007)

Hallo

Ich hatte vor nicht allzulanger Zeit ein ähnliches problem,
hast du dich schon mal wegen ner neuen Firmware informiert?
Bei mir wahr nähmlich das dass problem, probiert sonnst doch einfach den DHCP zu aktivieren und WPA-S... zu deaktivieren. Sollte es so gehen ist die fehler quelle schon mal eingegrenzt. wegen der SSID stell die einfach mal auf dem Router ein der andere rechner findet die ja so oder so mit der entsprechenden software wie " Netstumpler"
wenns nicht geht einfach wieder hier posten.

Gr33z


----------



## MC-René (11. September 2007)

Netstumbler unterstützt den DWL-G810 nicht...

DHCP aktivieren hab ich schon probiert... 

Firmware ist die vom Juni 07 drauf, hab aber gerade gesehen dass es am 23.08. ne neue gab... werd das mal noch probieren...

Für weitere Tipps immer offen...


----------

